
Indian Central Bank banned cryptocurrencies without any basis - whoisninja
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/06/13/rbi-india-bank-cryptocurrency/
======
ibmocy
Not without any basis [http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.com/2017/11/blockchain-
bitcoin...](http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.com/2017/11/blockchain-bitcoins-
ponzi-part-13-capt.html)

[http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.com/2018/04/blockchain-
bitcoin...](http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.com/2018/04/blockchain-bitcoin-must-
be-kicked-out.html)

~~~
whoisninja
this write is so lame, you're a ponzi scheme. do you even know how central
banking works? fractional reserve banking? keynsian vs austrian economics?

oops. ignorance is bliss.

~~~
whoisninja
and what is your "not so ponzi" fiat money backed with?

